# Grateful Dead



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

is anyone in here a dead head
grateful dead!
shakedown street!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

ravegraffiti said:


> is anyone in here a dead head
> grateful dead!
> shakedown street!


Nothin shakin on shakedown street. used to be the heart of town.
Dont tell me this town aint got no heart. you just gotta poke around.


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

love that ha
nice man
i love china cat sunflower
europe 72'
best album ever


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Haven't seen a show myself, would have loved to though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just Saw Dark Star at Bonnaroo .. and Lesh and friends too ....


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah dso played eyes of the world perfectly! as soon as the lights went down it reeked. best experience yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

you bet and when they played Ripple as the oncore my girl was a REAL HAPPY CAMPER


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> you bet and when they played Ripple as the oncore my girl was a REAL HAPPY CAMPER


Very nice indeed.


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah i was surprised they didnt play sugar magnolia
all the acid heads werd dancing haha


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

ravegraffiti said:


> yeah i was surprised they didnt play sugar magnolia
> all the acid heads werd dancing haha


That is one of my favorites, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

ravegraffiti said:


> yeah i was surprised they didnt play sugar magnolia
> all the acid heads werd dancing haha





Hey watch what you call me .... I was one of those dude's ... Tripping balls ..LOL


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

they have a guy on youtube who does the 2nd solo 
from sugar magnolia in europe 72, sounds just like jerry.


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey watch what you call me .... I was one of those dude's ... Tripping balls ..LOL


 
hahaha waveing ur damm arms back and forth! blocked the stage


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dark star takes a show that the GD did and copy's the whole show .. although this time they did not state the show . place or year .. My girl is going to look through and figure it out


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

ravegraffiti said:


> hahaha waveing ur damm arms back and forth! blocked the stage



Nope We were in the back under the tree 20' from the beer tent


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

ravegraffiti said:


> hahaha waveing ur damm arms back and forth! blocked the stage


I can just picture it, lol cause if I ever say them live, I would be doing the same thing. I haven't tripped in years though and kind of afraid to now, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I can just picture it, lol cause if I ever say them live, I would be doing the same thing. I haven't tripped in years though and kind of afraid to now, lol.



I do every year at Bonnaroo ..its the only time ... BUT this year I got a great deal on a whole sheet .. I gave dose's away and still managed to bring a few home .. I'll save them for a rainy day


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

some pics from Roo 2008 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/82404-pictures-bonnaroo-2008-a.html


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

ha yeah ur lucky u wer outside we had the in side stage,
yea good concert. dso is actully clasified as a "grateful dead experience concert" so yea they do it well to


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

ravegraffiti said:


> ha yeah ur lucky u wer outside we had the in side stage,
> yea good concert. dso is actully clasified as a "grateful dead experience concert" so yea they do it well to



my girl is a HUGE dead head (seen over 170 shows ) Been onstage , backstage , hung with the boys ... And she said they did a fantastic Job.. Im not that deep into them (GD) but I enjoy their music


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

oh man u need to listen more and smoke at the same time more! ! !
ha
yea i love the dead
always will
no trouble ahead, no trouble behind


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> my girl is a HUGE dead head (seen over 170 shows ) Been onstage , backstage , hung with the boys ... And she said they did a fantastic Job.. Im not that deep into them (GD) but I enjoy their music


Me too korvette, I have never seen a show (wish i would have), but really dig their music.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Me too korvette, I have never seen a show (wish i would have), but really dig their music.


 It is good ... I agree..


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 20, 2008)

Their jams are seemingly endless.. if you had enough pot and all their music youd reach nirvana under a week =.o


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 21, 2008)

Let's not forget:
Workingman's Dead
American Beauty
Live Dead


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 23, 2008)

omg terrapin station!
i love that albumm sittin rite nxt to me to.
damm how did it get there
ha wow
yea i love equinox!


----------



## NowIKnow (Jun 26, 2008)

fan of the music, though to call myself a dead head would be disrespectful to the title. i've only listened to music at all for like, 3 years, so i'm still pokin aroudn in everything. the dead took me about 2 years to see it. like...i knew _of_ them from the start. but it ain't the same


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 26, 2008)

NowIKnow said:


> fan of the music, though to call myself a dead head would be disrespectful to the title. i've only listened to music at all for like, 3 years, so i'm still pokin aroudn in everything. the dead took me about 2 years to see it. like...i knew _of_ them from the start. but it ain't the same


Oh, you're a Deadhead alright. If you like what you hear and keep groovin', there's little doubt.

You are one of us.


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah dude your in the group
sit back tune up and drop out


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

We could have us a high time. Livin' the good life, hiiiiiiiiiigh. Well, I know.

But I think Workingman's Dead takes the cake for me. Black Peter? High Time?? Are you kidding me!? I hope everyone here has listened to "High Time" atleast once in their life.


----------



## NowIKnow (Jun 30, 2008)

what's the Workingman's Dead?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2008)

NowIKnow said:


> what's the Workingman's Dead?


Workingman's Dead - Wikipedia


----------



## NowIKnow (Jul 2, 2008)

ah word, nother album. like i said, i'm just startin w/music. i'll get to it.


----------



## atavistic (Jul 5, 2008)

The Dead are the soundtrack to life. 

Dead Set, Mars Hotel - Just Magical

I think I'll put Europe '72 on


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

I am listening to Fire On The Mountain right now .


----------



## ravegraffiti (Aug 4, 2008)

scarlet bagonias
lol
the best
dammm
we gotta keep this thread alive!!


----------

